# Going back to .893



## Beatlesfan (Nov 29, 2011)

delete


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Its available just scroll on down.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Why did you delete your post?

For the love of science, why the hell do people do this?


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

ATBense said:


> Why did you delete your post?
> 
> For the love of science, why the hell do people do this?


+1 I was so intrigued going into the topic. Now disappointment..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

